# ID wanted: Are these Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Moliwe' (Kribensis/Kribs)? *PICS*



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I wanted to just double check the ID on these fish. I bought them as Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Moliwe', but they were very young at the time. Now they are maturing into their adult colors and patterns, and I want to double check that they are 'Moliwe'. They don't look exactly like the pictures of 'Moliwe' I'm seeing, but I also know there is a huge variation of colors and patterns within a single species.

Here are the pics I could get. Some are better than others, but I decided to post them all since it gives a better overall impression of the colors and patterns.

What I find questionable regarding their 'Moliwe' ID is that the male has a rather pronounced stripe, but I don't see that in most pictures.

Also, I have never seen a picture of any Pelvicachromis female with red in her fins. I think it is extremely beautiful! But I'd like to be sure she is indeed 'Moliwe'.

Female:













































































Male:


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Male looks like it may indeed be a Moliwe but the pictures you have labeled female look to be a male of a different species. The females are easy to tell from the males, see image below.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Is the belly of the 'female' purplish in color? I can tell from the pic angle if it is a female.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Captain, she does not look at all like the one in the picture you posted. None of the coloring looks right. Not even the mating color in the belly looks different. The only thing that I think matches is the yellow chin and the 

Pedro, she is definitely a female. I have no doubt of that. But she's still very young. She has just started getting her mating colors on her belly. And, yes, it's a purplish color, as opposed to a reddish color.

She does not have any spots, YET, but spots come with age and I _think_ I see the slightest darkening of a spot on her dorsal fin. If you look really hard in the pics, it shows up. It's like a very faded spot. No signs of a spot starting on her tail yet.

However, above all, it's that red in her fins that has me puzzled. I cannot find any female pelvicachromis with the red fins like she has!

And let me reiterate, she is definitely a female, not a young male. Her mating color, size, rounded pelvic fins, and constant attempts to get the male to mate (he's not interested) point to a female. Unless she's a gay male? :confused1: Nawwww, let's not even go there! :hihi: She is a female. :smile:


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone else with ideas on the female's ID? Is she a Moliwe? Or something else?


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm skeptical but not certain and I do not know how much variation there is in Moliwe. I have a pair, after replacing the first male, that were sold to me as Moliwe. The female does not look like yours. I agree, the red on the fem looks completely wrong. The purple belly, yes. My fem has one large spot on the caudal and two on the dorsal. My male has 5 full spots on the caudal, but otherwise looks extremely similar to your male. Maybe your female is just young :icon_conf These are my first cichlids so all I'm doing is trying to compare your pics to my fish.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Could she be a mix of 2 variations?

How much did they cost you?


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I have been raising P. "Moliwe" from wild caught specimens for two years now. The females all have two distinctive spots on their dorsal (top) fins; as well as a spot on the caudal fin. These spots are easily seen even when the fry have attained the size of just one inch. The males never sport spots on the dorsal. Although the males do have good spots on their caudal fins. At that size I can take then to my local fish club auctions and assure I am giving a mixed sex batch.


All of my males continue to show a side banding until they are sexually mature and courting a female, or mated and being a Dad. Then they are primarily yellow.

But, saying this I will also clearly note I am not an expert by any means. The best expert I know of on the Westies is Ted Judy. I'd recommend posting on his forum if you'd like a more definitive reply:

http://forum.apistogramma.com/

Here's his own write-up on taeniatus:
http://www.forum.apistogramma.com/taeniatus.html

PS., just want to say, one of my most favorite fish, by far! Extremely smart and personable, and the females are just stunning when 'in the mood'!


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's some photos of my P. taeniatus "Moliwe". Please excuse the waterspots, etc, etc. This was not a photo shoot!!! I grabbed these shots quickly when I saw the fish near the front glass exhibiting spawning behavior. That is not the time to reach for the spray bottle and clean glass, or reach in and remove obvious algae. 

Also, this is not a display tank, it was set up quickly as a fish tank to home some great fish. It's a breeding tank. My four large tanks are plant first, fish second. Then I have around a dozen small tanks - 20Ls, 15g & 10g that, although planted, I call fish first, plants second. On my fish first tanks . . . .[hearsay!!]. . . I don't sweat the algae! It makes life so much easier! And the Pelvicachromis don't mind the algae, it gives the fry tons more places to forage. 


This is my 'in the mood' female. Her colors are outstanding. When she looks this dark and this purple, they will probably spawn within hours. She's busy arching her belly and fluttering in front of the male. Her yellows also intensify and take on some orange, almost irridescent pumpkin. Just stunning.


Best shot I managed to get showing the male. 


Success! Momma w/ new fry.


----------

